# 6 for 6 in 36 hours



## kmax (Oct 8, 2007)

This is our family hunt 2007 all 6 tags filled in 36 hours, we were able to de virginize 3 hunters one 13 years running. It was an all around good time! 
1- 4x4, 
2- 3x3’s, 
2- 2x2’s and 1 spike, the biggest is 23 wide. With a very heavy bodied group there will be good meat for the year to come.
O I most forgot the one in the bag was found with an arrow in it poor placement and field tip to boot, so an autopsy was performed to verify the health of the meat


----------



## kmax (Oct 8, 2007)

. I may need to clarify, the one with the arrow in it was not found dead he was killed by the “deerslayer”(his first deer in 13 years). The Deer was not even slowed buy the arrow protruding through both sides of his back about were his pelvis is. Does that make sense?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool. Sounds like a great deer camp.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

your group did very well, nice going. to bad about the arrow at least the deer was harvested. i remember shooting a doe once and found a 22 cal slug lodged against it spine when I skinned it out.
obviously someone was out poaching or just shooting?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Excellent! Lots of backstraps there guys! Congrats!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

there some nice deer there nice job guys. about the arrow aleast it didnt die in tell your group put him down.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Now I know why I haven't seen any deer.......


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Fantastic. Like the days of olde.


----------

